# ThermoPro TP-18 calibration questions



## three2one (Jun 22, 2019)

Does the TP-18 self calibrate? I see no way to make an adjustment where other thermometers are adjustable by the user. I am at sea level so the thermometer should be showing 32F, but is 34.6F.

Boiling test shows 214.3F to 216.1F


----------



## thermopro (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi, yes it does once you go through the calibration process. 

Feel free to contact our customer service for a walkthrough www.buythermopro.com/contact-us


----------

